# Melco EMT 10T Machine Problems



## new to the game (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a a Melco EMT 10T machine. I am getting the "Grabber Not Home" message. I have put a new grabber sensor on and it did not fix. I talked to Melco tech support for 30 minutes at .95 a min, and they tell me it could be the motor or the board. Has anyone had the same problems with their machine, and if so, could you tell me what the fix was? i was really trying to stay away from buying both the board and the motor, because i feel certain they will not take either of these parts back because they are electronics. Maybe its not even those things, maybe just a simple fix that im overlooking. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------

